# Any Guess How Old?



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Any one have a guess how old these might be? Under $8.50 must have been a while ago, even for small town ND!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have a box of 100 Remington bullets dad had for his 22 hornet. The price is $3.29 and I think they were from about 1958 or 59. I have one box of small rifle primers from about the same time that are $0.31 which would be about $3/1000. In the early 1980's I bought my first Smith and Wesson in 357 mag. I bought about 10K primers and still have 2K left. The primers came in two boxes of 5K and I have one left with a price of $41 on it so I would guess that is about the age of your primers.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow in about 30 years at that estimate primers have gone up almost 4x in price. The last box of CCI I purchased was $32.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I've been loading since 1980 and they were about $10-$12 then..


----------



## d'Artagnan (Jan 13, 2007)

Give me the lot number and I'll give you the day they came off the CCI production line.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

K08MM


----------



## d'Artagnan (Jan 13, 2007)

October (K), 8th (08), 1981 (M), production line M. You might want to check out cartridgecollectors.org go to their forum and search "Speer manufacture dates".


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

d'Artagnan said:


> October (K), 8th (08), 1981 (M), production line M. You might want to check out cartridgecollectors.org go to their forum and search "Speer manufacture dates".


Very interesting, thanks.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

That is awesome, thanks!!!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Just found that exact same box of of CCI 200s in one of our boxes of "old" reloading stuff. Can't look a gift box of primers in the mouth these days so I'm going to load a couple & test them this weekend...


----------

